# Can different types of Gourami's mate



## pufferlover (Jul 10, 2009)

i have two gouramis,and they seem to be doing a mating dance and one will look as if he is sniffing at the other one like a dog would...one is a flame gourami,and one is a golden gourami and i have no idea which one is the male or the female...can these fish mate? and if so how do they bear their young,where should i look for eggs and what not..anyone?


----------



## pufferlover (Jul 10, 2009)

*you tube vido of blue gouramis mating*

found this on you tube pretty amazing...i guess mine are at least trying to mate but i have yet to witness them doing all of this :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcf5XodZ4Wk


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Flames and Golds aren't closely related, and shouldn't be able to mate. If they do, you'll see a big clump of fine bubbles on the water's surface made of gourami spit. This is a nest, and where you would find any eggs, which I doubt you'll get.


----------



## pufferlover (Jul 10, 2009)

ok thanks ill keep an eye out,my tank with my spotted blue gourami does have a foamy bubble around the rim,i guess hes just lonely lol ,but so far i dont see one in the tank with the gold and flame...does petco sell all their fish one sex like all males cause thats where i got them..i know i have bought fish at walmart before and they claim all they sell is males


----------

